# Pike spawn pictures



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Just wanted to share some pictures I took at a local NE private lake of some pike in a drainage inlet. There was 2 different groups of 3 fish a larger female and 2 smaller males is my guess but I thought the pictures were super interesting so I thought I would share. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Just awesome that you got to see that! Thanks for sharing.
Seen that once in a tiny creek off Ladue long ago.


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

That is really nice I have never seen anything like that. Thanks for posting!


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Yea it was a cool sight for sure usually that water is not clear enough to see them and when I first walked up I did not see them they were actually under an undercut bank but I stepped close to shore and they all swam out and then I saw the 3 more in the other side. I would bet there were more around if I would have kept looking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tekneek (Jul 23, 2009)

The dance of death for those little guys. Haha!

I love seeing this, and those are awesome shots! I know an area on the Cuyahoga, where if you get the timing of the temps and water level just right, you can see this all over a large flooded area for a short while. As many years as I've been fishing it, I've only witnessed it three different seasons, but it's a spot they like to use, and return to if Mother Nature cooperates. They won't bite anything, but it's still a treat to drift silently through watching groups like you photographed. I named the spot "Chew Valley" years ago after Chew Valley Lake in England, known for its huge pike, because I've seen some absolute bruisers in there laying in the sun, surrounded by their little boy toys.


----------

